# dead space 3 ,nicole?



## meh_is_all (Jun 18, 2012)

Okay,my mom bought me a game magazine yesterday and they had an article about dead space 3! I also saw a footnote that Nicole might come back. But we killed her at the end dS2. So are you pro or con about Nicole coming back?
Dead space 3
Developer-visceral games
Publisher- EA games
Release- February 2013
Game type- sci-fi horror
Rating-mature


----------



## Rheumatism (Jun 18, 2012)

It'd be better for the series to move onto something else.  The Nicole moments in Dead Space 2 were pretty goofy to watch.  Specially when they were actually supposed to be considered "scary".


----------



## CannonFodder (Jun 18, 2012)

Not this shit again -_-

Also what Rheumatism said.


----------



## Bipolar Bear (Jun 18, 2012)

CON! Not bloody again! I shot that bitch through the head 25 times with a  plasma cutter inside my own fucking head. She's dead.


----------



## Unsilenced (Jun 18, 2012)

They're turning it into a cover-based shooter in the hopes of "widening the audience" since apparently EA needs to make 5 million sales in order to "keep the franchise viable." 

Basically, fuck that game and everything near it.


----------



## Rheumatism (Jun 18, 2012)

I'm going to give it the benefit of the doubt.  The combat was always really good in the Dead Space series but the "scares" aspect... well it wasn't really scary.  Could only resort to cheap boo tactics.  A change in pace might be for the better.


----------



## CannonFodder (Jun 18, 2012)

Unsilenced said:


> They're turning it into a cover-based shooter


Whelp, so much for the dead space franchise.
EA fucked us over mass effect 3, now they're fucking us over dead space 3.


----------



## Unsilenced (Jun 18, 2012)

Rheumatism said:


> I'm going to give it the benefit of the doubt.  The combat was always really good in the Dead Space series but the "scares" aspect... well it wasn't really scary.  Could only resort to cheap boo tactics.  A change in pace might be for the better.



The first game wasn't exactly "scary" in the way that something like Amnesia would be, but it at least understood the idea of atmosphere. The second game... not so much. Kind of hard to take seriously a dead girlfriend doing her best to imitate shoop-dah-woop face. 

Given where the second game ended, they really should just end it there. The plot has gotten as revealed as it can be. There's no mystery left of what the necromorphs are, how they operate or what they're trying to do. Apparently Earthgov is going to play a major part in the new game. I'm going to take a wild bet and say they're probably evil and trying to weaponize the necromorphs or something, which will lead to an outbreak. Radical plot, bro.


----------



## CannonFodder (Jun 18, 2012)

Unsilenced said:


> The first game wasn't exactly "scary" in the way that something like Amnesia would be, but it at least understood the idea of atmosphere. The second game... not so much. Kind of hard to take seriously a dead girlfriend doing her best to imitate shoop-dah-woop face.
> 
> Given where the second game ended, they really should just end it there. The plot has gotten as revealed as it can be. There's no mystery left of what the necromorphs are, how they operate or what they're trying to do. Apparently Earthgov is going to play a major part in the new game. I'm going to take a wild bet and say they're probably evil and trying to weaponize the necromorphs or something, which will lead to an outbreak. Radical plot, bro.


I'm thinking more along the lines of how the scientists working on the markers thought they were in control and in fact the markers were making them build them.
The more likely explanation is that Eartgov thinks they have the situation under control when in reality the marker is manipulating them to do what it wants.


----------



## Rheumatism (Jun 18, 2012)

Unsilenced said:


> I'm going to take a wild bet and say they're probably evil and trying to weaponize the necromorphs or something, which will lead to an outbreak. Radical plot, bro.



What a genius idea, steal the plot from Aliens.  No one has ever done that before!  Ya know I'm betting you are one hundred percent on the money with that guess.



CannonFodder said:


> I'm thinking more along the lines of how the  scientists working on the markers thought they were in control and in  fact the markers were making them build them.
> The more likely explanation is that Eartgov thinks they have the  situation under control when in reality the marker is manipulating them  to do what it wants.



Oh hell it will probably be that verbatim.


----------



## Unsilenced (Jun 18, 2012)

Evil corporation, incompetent government, w/e. Guys in suits bad, faceless goons can be killed without remorse cuz they're evlulz, bold individuals make quips and save the day.



Rheumatism said:


> What a genius idea, steal the plot from  Aliens.  No one has ever done that before!  Ya know I'm betting you are  one hundred percent on the money with that guess.



Aliens? Try EVERYTHING. Every sci-fi movie/game/anything you can instantly know that anyone resembling a military or a corperation is going to be both evil and hilariously incompetant.


----------



## Rheumatism (Jun 18, 2012)

Everything is ripping off Aliens.


----------



## CannonFodder (Jun 18, 2012)

Rheumatism said:


> Oh hell it will probably be that verbatim.


I know everything about dead space.  The necromorphs aren't even that big of threat as the incompetent people in charge that didn't stop to think "hey maybe the artifact that brainwashes individuals into believing they can block out the marker's signal, when in reality we don't actually know what the signal is, is in fact brainwashing me to believe I am in control?"

In fact a couple of the scientists do in fact realize that the marker is brainwashing them and unfortunately cause the way the marker works is that anybody not with a IQ through the roof goes crazy they are locked up.  In that regard the plot is actually convincing cause the scientists begin to realize "hey we don't know shit about this and it's brainwashing my superiors into making crappy decisions that are only going to get us killed" blow the whistle only to be locked up.

Tl:dr; it's not that earthgov is incompetent, it's that the people in power are incompetent and punish whistle blowers.


----------



## meh_is_all (Jun 18, 2012)

CannonFodder said:


> I'm thinking more along the lines of how the scientists working on the markers thought they were in control and in fact the markers were making them build them.
> The more likely explanation is that Eartgov thinks they have the situation under control when in reality the marker is manipulating them to do what it wants.


Sounds kinda like when Shepard found out the reapers were controlling the illusive man in ME3, that was the worst 63.87 $ I ever spent.  ;(


----------



## Rheumatism (Jun 18, 2012)

Ah spoiler alert man.  I haven't played that game yet.


----------



## meh_is_all (Jun 18, 2012)

Oh sorry.


----------



## CannonFodder (Jun 18, 2012)

Rheumatism said:


> Ah spoiler alert man.  I haven't played that game yet.


If you haven't bought it yet then DON'T.  It was bad man, like real bad to the point even now people are still bitching at them to fix it.


----------



## meh_is_all (Jun 18, 2012)

CannonFodder said:


> If you haven't bought it yet then DON'T.  It was bad man, like real bad to the point even now people are still bitching at them to fix it.


I totally agree. lets get back to DS.


----------



## CannonFodder (Jun 18, 2012)

meh_is_all said:


> I totally agree. lets get back to DS.


The problem with dead space 3 is that every bit of news coming out indicates one of two things-
1)They are badly screwing around with the gameplay mechanics and it's probably going to piss off the fans.  Now I don't mean little tweaks here and there, I mean HUGE fucking changes.
2)The plot is going to suck.

From what I've heard about people playing the demo they're saying it's a "okay" game.  While it's possible that the game could be good, they've milked the series far too much and are pulling some shit that's going to piss people off and the news that nicole is coming back is just another nail in the coffin.

Most likely the game is going to be somewhere a "5 out of 10" to a "7 out of 10" at most.

I love the dead space franchise, but with what I've heard from dead space 3 so far my enthusiasm is dying rapidly.  If there's anymore bad news then you should avoid buying it immediately and wait until seeing what others say.


----------



## meh_is_all (Jun 18, 2012)

It better not suck. Issac Clarke is one of my heros.


----------



## CannonFodder (Jun 18, 2012)

^At the rate EA is going people are going to forget the "gabe can't count to three" meme and make a new meme about EA and the number three.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Jun 18, 2012)

EA, if you turn DS3 into a cover based shooter, I will lose EVERY bit of respect towards you.
Seriously, it's like giving mario a shotgun. It doesn't play that way. Dead space was awesome and I liked the combat as it was.
Also for goodness' sake, don't bring Nicole back. It negates the entire DS2


----------



## Unsilenced (Jun 18, 2012)

CannonFodder said:


> Most likely the game is going to be somewhere a "5 out of 10" to a "7 out of 10" at most.



More like "10/10 GOTY AND WE TOTALLY DIDN'T TAKE ANY MONEY TO SAY THAT!" 

I'm betting that it is, at it's core, a well-contstructed game with good mechanics that happens to be put together with an unforgivabe plot and downright souless characters. 



Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> EA, if you turn DS3 into a cover based shooter, I will lose EVERY bit of respect towards you.
> Seriously, it's like giving mario a shotgun. It doesn't play that way. Dead space was awesome and I liked the combat as it was.
> Also for goodness' sake, don't bring Nicole back. It negates the entire DS2



Y U still have respect for EA tho?


----------



## CannonFodder (Jun 18, 2012)

Unsilenced said:


> More like "10/10 GOTY AND WE TOTALLY DIDN'T TAKE ANY MONEY TO SAY THAT!"


Easiest way to slip them up would be if someone asked, "If every game is game of the year does that mean every game is average?"


----------



## Unsilenced (Jun 18, 2012)

It's already pretty much true that games are rated on a scale of 8-10, with 9 being "average game" and 8 being "GOD AWFUL LOAD OF HORSE CRAP!"


----------



## CaptainCool (Jun 18, 2012)

Unsilenced said:


> They're turning it into a cover-based shooter in the hopes of "widening the audience" since apparently EA needs to make 5 million sales in order to "keep the franchise viable."
> 
> Basically, fuck that game and everything near it.



yup.
its amazing. every game company out there is doing retarded shit. some use online passes, others have bullshit DRM, bullshit DLC... but EA always finds a way to copy that crap and make it even worse. online passes for single player games, fighting for years to keep securom and so on and so forth.
i completely agree with jim here: its damn hard to have an image worse than that of activision but EA managed to do it.
5 million copies? well, if they would cut down their retarded PR department they would probably have to sell less!

videogames of the current generation *need to generate about $100.000.000 in sales* for them to break even according to the analyst micheal pachter. at $60 per game that means that a game has to sell roughly *1.7 million times to break even*. for a franchise like dead speace that shouldnt be a problem at all! (the new UFC sold a respectable 1.4 million copies but still was a financial loss for them because they didnt break even.)
so why does DS3 need 5 million sold copies? they either blow their estimates completely out of proportion or they really did blow too much money on useless bullshit.


----------



## Wreth (Jun 18, 2012)

Have they forgotton dead space was meant to be scary?...

The first one was scary, the second one tried to be and messed it up. (Show the most violent horrible thing you can as soon as possible?

The new one looks like generic action, not horror.


----------



## CaptainCool (Jun 18, 2012)

Wreth said:


> Have they forgotton dead space was meant to be scary?...
> 
> The first one was scary, the second one tried to be and messed it up. (Show the most violent horrible thing you can as soon as possible?
> 
> The new one looks like generic action, not horror.



thats what "widening the audience" means. most people prefer action and dont like horror. and in that retarded process they completely forgot that the whole horror aspect was what made the series so successful in the first place...


----------



## CannonFodder (Jun 18, 2012)

Wreth said:


> Have they forgotton dead space was meant to be scary?...
> 
> The first one was scary, the second one tried to be and messed it up. (Show the most violent horrible thing you can as soon as possible?
> 
> The new one looks like generic action, not horror.


The babies were one of the good things to come out of dead space 2.  My reaction upon seeing them initially was-
"what the? Is that a baby necromorph?  They're going to be push overs... Uh lady wut you doing?  No don't hug it- *explodes* SON OF A BITCH!"


----------



## Zoetrope (Jun 18, 2012)

I was under the impression that the visage of Nicole was being used to manipulate Isaac and was in fact not the real Nicole. Hence the spookiness fades/weirdness. Something may have died at the end of DS2, but I fail to see why her form couldn't be used again.


----------



## CannonFodder (Jun 18, 2012)

Zoetrope said:


> I was under the impression that the visage of Nicole was being used to manipulate Isaac and was in fact not the real Nicole. Hence the spookiness fades/weirdness. Something may have died at the end of DS2, but I fail to see why her form couldn't be used again.


Cause he destroyed the marker imprint inside his head and therefore nicole along with it.
It'd be like trying to recover a memory inside your head when the neural path is gone.


----------



## Zoetrope (Jun 18, 2012)

CannonFodder said:


> Cause he destroyed the marker imprint inside his head and therefore nicole along with it.
> It'd be like trying to recover a memory inside your head when the neural path is gone.



If that's the case, then the imprint comes from somewhere else. I'm sure there are a billion loopholes and workarounds, it's not out of the realm of possibility.


----------



## meh_is_all (Jun 18, 2012)

CannonFodder said:


> The babies were one of the good things to come out of dead space 2.  My reaction upon seeing them initially was-
> "what the? Is that a baby necromorph?  They're going to be push overs... Uh lady wut you doing?  No don't hug it- *explodes* SON OF A BITCH!"


oh I remember that, I couldn't stop laughing. I scare people.


----------



## CannonFodder (Jun 18, 2012)

Zoetrope said:


> If that's the case, then the imprint comes from somewhere else. I'm sure there are a billion loopholes and workarounds, it's not out of the realm of possibility.


There's three sorts of ways people are affected by the imprints-
People in power are brainwashed by the marker's imprint to order those who understand the imprints to make more markers.
Those who understand the imprints are often ordered to make the markers.  It's also why they are the most likely to survive, cause the marker can't control them, only download the blueprints.
Necromorph food.

If you aren't a person of importance and aren't a engineer then you're necromorph food.


----------



## Zoetrope (Jun 18, 2012)

CannonFodder said:


> There's three sorts of ways people are affected by the imprints-
> People in power are brainwashed by the marker's imprint to order those who understand the imprints to make more markers.
> Those who understand the imprints are often ordered to make the markers.  It's also why they are the most likely to survive, cause the marker can't control them, only download the blueprints.
> Necromorph food.
> ...



You'd better call up the writers and tell them whatever reasoning they have is stupid then. :v 

My first thought is that Isaac never actually sees her body. There's the footage of her injecting herself. That's it.


----------



## CannonFodder (Jun 18, 2012)

Zoetrope said:


> You'd better call up the writers and tell them whatever reasoning they have is stupid then. :v
> 
> My first thought is that Isaac never actually sees her body. There's the footage of her injecting herself. That's it.


I know practically everything about the dead space universe.

Basically the marker is a crystal structure that contains information.  The smallest bit of the crystal structure contains the information of the whole.  In order to make a marker the overall structure has to reflect the crystal structure on the basic level.  It's easy to make a small marker, however a large one like at the end of dead space 2 is extremely difficult and takes years of work.  The safest place to be is right next to the marker, however that also means you're exposing yourself to dangerous levels of the imprinting.  Necromorphs genetically are extremely similar to humans.  It is extremely easy for someone to turn because your body recognizes necromorph cells as human cells so you have no immune defenses.  The information being imprinted is both genetic and neurological.  Basically the markers, necromorphs, Isaac and everyone involved will have the infromation.  The information acts like a virus and will turn people.  Some people appear to be immune only to turn later on.  It is intentional.  In order for hiveminds to be created the creator of the marker is needed to be turned as well.  It's why you battled a hivemind at the end of dead space 1, and not in dead space 2.  The large marker in dead space 2 was incomplete.  All the other smaller markers in dead space 2 were red because the scientists who created them were turned into necromorphs.

The single best option you can do in a necromorph outbreak is to vaporize the marker.

There is a type of necromorph that has already infected humans, but waits until later on for the best oppurtunity to show symptoms.  Basically you could be a necromorph and not even know it cause the necromorph dna has chosen you to be carrier.

Tl:dr; the most dangerous type of necromorph is the carriers who will turn at a later time into necromorphs who often slip past quarantine cause people think they are still human and the individual even thinks they are human themselves until they turn.


----------



## meh_is_all (Jun 18, 2012)

How do you know that?


----------



## CannonFodder (Jun 18, 2012)

meh_is_all said:


> How do you know that?


I'm a dead space fan.  I know everything about how the necromorphs work.

The ONLY way to permanently put down a necromorph outbreak is to destroy the marker and then shoot yourself cause you could be-
1)A carrier who will turn eventually if in the presence of a marker signal
2)Have the marker blueprints downloaded into your head


----------



## meh_is_all (Jun 18, 2012)

Okay then bye . I got to go research dead space.


----------



## Unsilenced (Jun 18, 2012)

meh_is_all said:


> oh I remember that, I couldn't stop laughing. I scare people.



Yeah, I just kind of rolled my eyes at that. The whole "OMG DEAD BABBIES!!!!111" thing didn't work that great in the first game (why was a mining ship full of babies anyways?) and in Dead Space two it was like something out of a low-budget sci-fi movie. MST3K commentary would not have been inappropriate.


----------



## Armaetus (Jun 18, 2012)

Dead Space series ends with DS2, 'nuff said.


----------



## meh_is_all (Jun 19, 2012)

It better be good or I'm done with EA games.


----------



## Unsilenced (Jun 19, 2012)

meh_is_all said:


> It better be good or I'm done with EA games.



Why aren't you done with them already?


----------



## meh_is_all (Jun 20, 2012)

Unsilenced said:


> Why aren't you done with them already?



Even though ME3 sucked I gave them another chance.


----------



## Unsilenced (Jun 20, 2012)

meh_is_all said:


> Even though ME3 sucked I gave them another chance.



When did they ever earn that? This game is clearly going to be terrible and even when I thought Mass Effect 3 was going to be good I didn't buy from EA because they suck.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Jun 20, 2012)

Unsilenced said:


> When did they ever earn that? This game is clearly going to be terrible and even when I thought Mass Effect 3 was going to be good I didn't buy from EA because they suck.


From wherever you got it from, EA still got the dosh from it.
If EA makes another day 1 DLC for this I will go and wreck things. Many things


----------



## CaptainCool (Jun 20, 2012)

meh_is_all said:


> Even though ME3 sucked I gave them another chance.



why did ME3 suck? 
and besides, bioware made it. EA just published it.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Jun 20, 2012)

CaptainCool said:


> why did ME3 suck?
> and besides, bioware made it. EA just published it.


EA also did have a word on the ending of ME3, and lets not forget day1 DLC for it


----------



## Unsilenced (Jun 20, 2012)

Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> From wherever you got it from, EA still got the dosh from it.
> If EA makes another day 1 DLC for this I will go and wreck things. Many things



I mean that I didn't get it because it would be from EA. 

I still have not played Mass Effect 3. 

Might buy it used, just to piss them off.


----------



## CaptainCool (Jun 20, 2012)

Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> EA also did have a word on the ending of ME3, and lets not forget day1 DLC for it



i agree that it wasnt "as good" as the previous parts of the series but it was still a great game.
about the ending, i couldnt care less about it. it was doomed to be a letdown anyways because of all the hype.
i play a game because of the awesome ride i have with it, not because of the ending. and the mass effect series was one hell of an awesome ride!


----------



## meh_is_all (Jun 21, 2012)

Unsilenced said:


> When did they ever earn that? This game is clearly going to be terrible and even when I thought Mass Effect 3 was going to be good I didn't buy from EA because they suck.


Can you believe game informer gave it a 10?


----------



## Unsilenced (Jun 21, 2012)

meh_is_all said:


> Can you believe game informer gave it a 10?



Yes. Even if they aren't directly bribed, it's in reviewer's best interest to not shit on games by big companies. 

Of course, the "OMFG 0/10 BAD ENDING" reviews by users weren't exactly objective either. Not a lot of folks to trust on that one way or the other.

In my opinion, it could have dispensed blowjobs and it wouldn't have been worth having to buy something on Origin.


----------

